# Τα σεμινάρια του Οξυγόνου (Ιαν - Απρ 2015)



## OXYGONO (Dec 11, 2014)

*Σεμινάριο κατάρτισης επιμελητών – διορθωτών κειμένων (αρχάριοι)*
*
Διάρκεια:* 50 διδακτικές ώρες
*Επιστημονική υπεύθυνη – Εισηγήτρια θεωρητικών μαθημάτων:* Άννα Ιορδανίδου, καθηγήτρια Γλωσσολογίας Πανεπιστημίου Πατρών
*Εισηγήτρια εργαστηριακών μαθημάτων:* Ίλια Παπαστάθη, επιμελήτρια εκδόσεων-επιστημονική συνεργάτιδα Ινστιτούτου Νεοελληνικών Σπουδών (Ίδρυμα Μανόλη Τριανταφυλλίδη, ΑΠΘ)
*Αντικείμενο:* Ανάλυση βασικών ζητημάτων θεωρίας και πράξης της διόρθωσης και της επιμέλειας κειμένων στο πλαίσιο ειδικών εργαστηρίων.
*Αναλυτικά:* Το σεμινάριο περιλαμβάνει: 
•	10 ώρες μαθημάτων που αναφέρονται στα βασικά κεφάλαια της νεοελληνικής γραμματικής και σχετίζονται άμεσα με το έργο της επιμέλειας και διόρθωσης (ορθογραφία, πεζά – κεφαλαία, μεταγραφή ξένων κύριων ονομάτων, χρήση των σημείων στίξης, πολυτυπία του ονοματικού και ρηματικού συστήματος, λόγιοι σχηματισμοί, συντακτικές αποκλίσεις, περιπτώσεις εννοιολογικής σύγχυσης κτλ.). Αναλύονται και σχολιάζονται οι ρυθμίσεις της σχολικής γραμματικής, με παράλληλες αναφορές σε γλωσσολογικές μελέτες και λεξικογραφικές περιγραφές. 
•	40 ώρες εργαστηρίων, όπου παρουσιάζονται διεξοδικά το πεδίο, τα εργαλεία, οι τεχνικές, τα γενικά και τα ειδικά προβλήματα της διόρθωσης και της επιμέλειας σε κείμενα έντυπης και ηλεκτρονικής μορφής, μέσα από την εντατική εξάσκηση στη διόρθωση και την επιμέλεια κειμένων διαφορετικού είδους και απαιτήσεων (λογοτεχνία, επιστημονικά δοκίμια, δημοσιογραφικά άρθρα, μεταφράσεις κτλ.).
Στους συμμετέχοντες δίνεται η δυνατότητα να παραδώσουν στο τέλος του σεμιναρίου άσκηση διόρθωσης ή επιμέλειας κειμένου, ώστε να αξιολογηθεί ειδικότερα η επίδοσή τους στο είδος κειμένου που επιθυμούν. 

*Μέρα και ώρες εργαστηριακών μαθημάτων: *Πέμπτη, 4-7.30 μ.μ.
Εντατικό θεωρητικό μάθημα: Σάββατο 31 Ιανουαρίου 2015, 12-4 και 5-9 μ.μ.
Κόστος: 530 ευρώ / 480 ευρώ για φοιτητές και κατόχους έγκυρης κάρτας ανεργίας. Η αποπληρωμή των διδάκτρων γίνεται σε τρεις δόσεις.
*
ΕΝΑΡΞΗ ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟΥ: **Πέμπτη 29 Ιανουαρίου 2015*

Θα πραγματοποιηθεί ενημερωτική συνάντηση για το περιεχόμενο του σεμιναρίου την Πέμπτη 22 Ιανουαρίου 2014, στις 4 μ.μ.

Οι συμμετέχοντες στο σεμινάριο θα λάβουν δωρεάν το βιβλίο της Άννας Ιορδανίδου ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΑΘΟΣ Ή ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ; ΙΔΟΥ Η ΑΠΟΡΙΑ… (εκδόσεις ΜΕΤΑΙΧΜΙΟ).
Μπορείτε να κάνετε χρήση του προγράμματος ΛΑΕΚ* (δείτε στο τέλος για λεπτομέρειες).

Δήλωση συμμετοχής με αποστολή σύντομου βιογραφικού σημειώματος στο e-mail: [email protected] (Θέμα: Σεμινάριο κατάρτισης επιμελητών – διορθωτών κειμένων).

***​
Η Άννα Ιορδανίδου γεννήθηκε στην Αθήνα το 1954. Σπούδασε στη Φιλοσοφική Σχολή του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών και πραγματοποίησε μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές Γλωσσολογίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο Paris VII της Γαλλίας. Το 1982 έγινε κάτοχος του διπλώματος DEA και το 1985 του Doctorat Troisième Cycle Γλωσσολογίας. Στη διδακτορική της διατριβή εξετάζεται η μετοχή σε σχέση με τις επιβιώσεις της διγλωσσίας στα νέα ελληνικά.
Από το 1990 διδάσκει τα μαθήματα της Νεοελληνικής Γλώσσας και της Γλωσσολογίας και Διδασκαλίας της γλώσσας στο Παιδαγωγικό Τμήμα Δημοτικής Εκπαίδευσης του Πανεπιστημίου Πατρών (ως καθηγήτρια από το 2009). Το 1996 δίδαξε το μάθημα Διδακτική της νεοελληνικής γλώσσας στο Τμήμα Επιστημών της Αγωγής του Πανεπιστημίου Κύπρου ως επισκέπτρια καθηγήτρια.
Η ερευνητική και συγγραφική της δραστηριότητα αφορά κυρίως θέματα διδασκαλίας της γλώσσας, θέματα κοινωνιογλωσσολογίας και λεξικογραφικές περιγραφές της νέας ελληνικής. Έχει δημοσιεύσει, μεταξύ άλλων, τα ΡΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΝΕΑΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ και το ΛΕΞΙΚΟ ΛΟΓΙΩΝ ΕΚΦΡΑΣΕΩΝ ΤΗΣ ΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΗΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ και ως επιστημονική επιμελήτρια τον ΟΔΗΓΟ ΤΗΣ ΝΕΟΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΓΛΩΣΣΑΣ (2 τόμοι) και τον ΘΗΣΑΥΡΟ ΣΥΝΩΝΥΜΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΩΝ ΤΗΣ ΝΕΑΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ.

Η Ίλια Παπαστάθη γεννήθηκε στη Θεσσαλονίκη το 1972. Σπούδασε ιστορία, συγκριτική λογοτεχνία και θεωρία της λογοτεχνίας στη Θεσσαλονίκη και στο Παρίσι. Είναι επιμελήτρια εκδόσεων και εργάζεται στο Ινστιτούτο Νεοελληνικών Σπουδών (Ίδρυμα Μανόλη Τριανταφυλλίδη, ΑΠΘ).


----------



## OXYGONO (Dec 11, 2014)

*ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΚΤΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΓΛΩΣΣΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ*

*Η κατάκτηση της γλώσσας από τα παιδιά: φυσιολογική ανάπτυξη και διαταραχές*

*Διάρκεια:* 15 διδακτικές ώρες
*Υπεύθυνη σεμιναρίου – Διδασκαλία:* Ελένη Μότσιου, Λέκτορας στο Τμήμα Προσχολικής Εκπαίδευσης (Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλίας) 
*Αναλυτικά:* Σκοπός του σεμιναρίου είναι να δοθεί μια συνολική εικόνα για τη γλώσσα του αναπτυσσόμενου παιδιού από τη γέννησή του έως και τα σχολικά χρόνια. Θα συζητηθούν χαρακτηριστικά στάδια και γλωσσικά φαινόμενα που διαφοροποιούν τη γλώσσα των παιδιών και των ενηλίκων και εμφανίζονται στον παιδικό λόγο σε όλες τις γλώσσες. Επίσης, θα συζητηθούν οι διαφορές της μονόγλωσσης και της δίγλωσσης (ή και πολύγλωσσης) ανάπτυξης. Τέλος, θα παρουσιαστούν οι βασικότερες γλωσσικές διαταραχές που έχουν επίπτωση στην επικοινωνία του παιδιού, τη μάθηση και τις σχολικές του επιδόσεις.

Το σεμινάριο απευθύνεται σε εκπαιδευτικούς όλων των ειδικοτήτων και βαθμίδων καθώς και σε όσους ενδιαφέρονται για τα σχετικά ζητήματα. 

*1η συνάντηση: *
•	Συνολική ανάπτυξη του παιδιού και γλώσσα 
•	Από τη γέννηση έως τα 3

*2η συνάντηση: *
•	Η γλώσσα του παιδιού από τα 3 έως τα 6 

*3η συνάντηση: *
•	Η γλώσσα του παιδιού από τα 6 έως τα 12
•	Δίγλωσση (πολύγλωσση) ανάπτυξη

*4η συνάντηση: *
•	Ερμηνεύοντας τη γλωσσική κατάκτηση

*5η συνάντηση: *
•	Γλωσσικές διαταραχές.

*Μέρα και ώρες μαθημάτων: *Σάββατο, 5-8 μ.μ.
Κόστος: 160 ευρώ / 145 ευρώ για φοιτητές και κατόχους έγκυρης κάρτας ανεργίας. Η αποπληρωμή των διδάκτρων γίνεται σε δύο δόσεις.
*
ΕΝΑΡΞΗ ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟΥ: Σάββατο 21 Μαρτίου 2015*

Δήλωση συμμετοχής με αποστολή σύντομου βιογραφικού σημειώματος στο e-mail: [email protected] (Θέμα: Γλώσσα και παιδί).

***​
Η Ελένη Μότσιου είναι Λέκτορας στο Τμήμα Προσχολικής Εκπαίδευσης (Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλίας) με γνωστικό αντικείμενο «Θεωρία και ανάπτυξη της γλώσσας σε μονόγλωσσους και δίγλωσσους ομιλητές» και ερευνήτρια-λεξικογράφος στο Ινστιτούτο Νεοελληνικών Σπουδών (ΑΠΘ). Η επιστημονική και διδακτική δραστηριότητά της περιλαμβάνει επίσης τη συμμετοχή σε ποικίλα ερευνητικά προγράμματα με αντικείμενο την προώθηση της ελληνικής γλώσσας, τη διδασκαλία σε προγράμματα προώθησης της νέας ελληνικής (Σχολείο Νέας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας, ΑΠΘ), τη συμμετοχή σε διεθνή συνέδρια με εισηγήσεις και δημοσιεύσεις σε έγκριτα ελληνικά και διεθνή περιοδικά.


----------



## OXYGONO (Dec 11, 2014)

*ΕΝΤΑΤΙΚΟ ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟ: ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΖΟΥΝ ΛΕΞΕΙΣ!*

*Εντατικό σεμινάριο: Τα παιδιά κατασκευάζουν λέξεις!*

*Διάρκεια:* 4 ώρες
*Υπεύθυνη σεμιναρίου – Διδασκαλία: *Ελένη Μότσιου, Λέκτορας στο Τμήμα Προσχολικής Εκπαίδευσης (Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλίας) 
*Αναλυτικά:* Σκοπός του σεμιναρίου είναι να «ξεναγήσει» τον ακροατή στον δημιουργικό κόσμο του παιδιού και, συγκεκριμένα, στον γλωσσικό του κόσμο. Γιατί τα παιδιά κατασκευάζουν λέξεις; Τι είδους είναι αυτές οι κατασκευασμένες λέξεις και σε τι αναφέρονται; Πώς τα παιδιά καταφέρνουν να κατασκευάζουν νέες λέξεις που θα μπορούσαν να είναι και πραγματικές; Τι σημαίνει όταν το παιδί παραποιεί τις λέξεις της γλώσσας του; Είναι λάθη εκ μέρους του παιδιού που θα πρέπει να διορθώνονται από γονείς και εκπαιδευτικούς; Μέσα από την παρουσίαση και την ανάλυση αυθεντικού γλωσσικού υλικού από τον παιδικό λόγο, θα επιχειρηθεί να δοθούν απαντήσεις στα παραπάνω ερωτήματα και μάλιστα μέσα από την οπτική του ίδιου του παιδιού-δημιουργού.

Το σεμινάριο απευθύνεται σε εκπαιδευτικούς όλων των ειδικοτήτων και βαθμίδων καθώς και σε όσους ενδιαφέρονται για τα σχετικά ζητήματα. 

*1η συνάντηση:*
•	«Παιδικά λάθη». Διόρθωση κενών της ενήλικης γλώσσας ή δημιουργικότητα; 
•	Σημασία, γραμματική και κατασκευασμένες λέξεις

*2η συνάντηση: *
•	Ετυμολογία και παρετυμολογία στον παιδικό λόγο 
•	Η μεταφορά στη σκέψη – γλώσσα – πράξη του παιδιού
*
Μέρες και ώρες μαθημάτων: *Τετάρτη 21 Ιανουαρίου και Τετάρτη 28 Ιανουαρίου 2015, 5-7 μ.μ.
*Κόστος:* 30 ευρώ / 25 ευρώ για φοιτητές και κατόχους έγκυρης κάρτας ανεργίας

Δήλωση συμμετοχής με αποστολή σύντομου βιογραφικού σημειώματος στο e-mail: [email protected] (Θέμα: Τα παιδιά κατασκευάζουν λέξεις!). 

***​
Η Ελένη Μότσιου είναι Λέκτορας στο Τμήμα Προσχολικής Εκπαίδευσης (Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλίας) με γνωστικό αντικείμενο «Θεωρία και ανάπτυξη της γλώσσας σε μονόγλωσσους και δίγλωσσους ομιλητές» και ερευνήτρια-λεξικογράφος στο Ινστιτούτο Νεοελληνικών Σπουδών (ΑΠΘ). Η επιστημονική και διδακτική δραστηριότητά της περιλαμβάνει επίσης τη συμμετοχή σε ποικίλα ερευνητικά προγράμματα με αντικείμενο την προώθηση της ελληνικής γλώσσας, τη διδασκαλία σε προγράμματα προώθησης της νέας ελληνικής (Σχολείο Νέας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας, ΑΠΘ), τη συμμετοχή σε διεθνή συνέδρια με εισηγήσεις και δημοσιεύσεις σε έγκριτα ελληνικά και διεθνή περιοδικά.


----------



## OXYGONO (Dec 11, 2014)

*ΕΝΤΑΤΙΚΟ ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟ: Ο ΥΠΟΤΙΤΛΙΣΜΟΣ ΩΣ ΕΡΓΑΛΕΙΟ ΕΚΜΑΘΗΣΗΣ ΞΕΝΩΝ ΓΛΩΣΣΩΝ*

*Εντατικό σεμινάριο: O υποτιτλισμός ως εργαλείο εκμάθησης ξένων γλωσσών*

*Διάρκεια: *3 ώρες
*Υπεύθυνη σεμιναρίου – Διδασκαλία: *Δρ. Κατερίνα Γουλέτη, διδάσκουσα στο Τμήμα Αγγλικής Φιλολογίας ΑΠΘ
*Αναλυτικά:* Σύμφωνα με τις σύγχρονες διδακτικές μεθόδους, η χρήση οπτικοακουστικού υλικού αποτελεί βασικό στοιχείο, ιδίως στην εκμάθηση των ξένων γλωσσών. Οι μαθητές έρχονται σε επαφή με το πολιτισμικό περιβάλλον και εξοικειώνονται με αυθεντικές επικοινωνιακές συνθήκες. Ο εκπαιδευτικός μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει την οπτικοακουστική μετάφραση ως εργαλείο, με σκοπό να κεντρίσει το ενδιαφέρον των μαθητών και να προαγάγει ένα κλίμα αλληλεπίδρασης, με διαδραστικές ασκήσεις για όλα τα επίπεδα της μαθησιακής διαδικασίας. 
Στο σεμινάριο θα παρουσιαστεί ειδικό λογισμικό που διευκολύνει την εφαρμογή τέτοιων ασκήσεων στην πράξη.
Οι μαθητές (σε ομάδες ή μεμονωμένα) χρησιμοποιούν τις γνώσεις τους για να υποτιτλίσουν βίντεο όλων των ειδών (μεταφράζοντας –interlingual– ή μεταφέροντας –intralingual– τα λόγια του πρωτοτύπου). Χρησιμοποιούν τη φωνή τους για να κάνουν ακουστική περιγραφή (voice description), μεταγλώττιση (dubbing) κινούμενων σχεδίων/σκηνών και καραόκε στίχων που έχουν οι ίδιοι εγγράψει σε βίντεο κτλ.
Στους συμμετέχοντες θα δοθεί το σχετικό λογισμικό δωρεάν.

*Μέρα και ώρες μαθημάτων: *Τετάρτη 1 Απριλίου 2015, 11 π.μ.-2 μ.μ.
*Κόστος: *20 ευρώ/ 15 ευρώ για φοιτητές, κατόχους έγκυρης κάρτας ανεργίας και για όσους παρακολουθούν το ακαδημαϊκό έτος 2014-2015 κάποιο σεμινάριο μετάφρασης στο ΟΞΥΓΟΝΟ.

Δήλωση συμμετοχής με αποστολή σύντομου βιογραφικού σημειώματος στο e-mail: [email protected] (Θέμα: Ο υποτιτλισμός ως εργαλείο εκμάθησης ξένων γλωσσών). 

***​
Η Κατερίνα Γουλέτη είναι επαγγελματίας μεταφράστρια και διδάσκουσα στο Τμήμα Αγγλικής Φιλολογίας του ΑΠΘ και στο ΔΔΠΜΣ «Μετάφραση – Μεταφρασεολογία» από το 2006 στα γνωστικά αντικείμενα του Υποτιτλισμού και της Μετάφρασης Ειδικών Κειμένων. Πτυχιούχος του Τμήματος Αγγλικής Φιλολογίας του Αριστοτέλειου Πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλονίκης, συνέχισε ως υπότροφος τις μεταπτυχιακές της σπουδές στο Ιόνιο Πανεπιστήμιο (Τμήμα Ξένων Γλωσσών, Μετάφρασης και Διερμηνείας) με κατεύθυνση «Μετάφραση και Νέες Τεχνολογίες». Η διδακτορική της διατριβή και οι ανακοινώσεις της σε διεθνή και εγχώρια συνέδρια αφορούν την οπτικοακουστική μετάφραση υπό το πρίσμα της πολιτισμικής ετερότητας.


----------



## OXYGONO (Dec 11, 2014)

*Η ΛΟΓΟΤΕΧΝΙΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΤΥΟ: ΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΟΠΤΙΚΕΣ*

*Εντατικό σεμινάριο για εκπαιδευτικούς: 
Η Λογοτεχνία μέσα από το διαδίκτυο: τάσεις και προοπτικές
*
*Διάρκεια: *2,5 ώρες
*Υπεύθυνη σεμιναρίου – Διδασκαλία: *Σωτηρία Καλασαρίδου, Διδάκτωρ Διδακτικής της Λογοτεχνίας-κριτικός λογοτεχνίας 
*Αναλυτικά:* Σκοπός του εντατικού σεμιναρίου είναι η διερεύνηση της λογοτεχνικής παραγωγής στο διαδίκτυο και η σύνδεσή της με την Πρωτοβάθμια και τη 
Δευτεροβάθμια Εκπαίδευση. Ο κυβερνοχώρος έχει δημιουργήσει μια «πραγματικότητα» και μια κουλτούρα της τεχνολογίας. Μέρος αυτού του ευρύτερου κοινωνικο-πολιτισμικού πλαισίου αποτελούν και τα κείμενα που παράγονται στο διαδίκτυο, μέσα από λογοτεχνικά περιοδικά και ιστολόγια, ενώ, όπως είναι γνωστό, τα παιδιά και οι έφηβοι είναι από τους πιο ενεργούς χρήστες του διαδικτύου. Αποτελεί επομένως ζητούμενο το πώς θα μπορούσαμε να εντάξουμε με τη βοήθεια των ΤΠΕ κατά τη διδασκαλία σύγχρονα κείμενα λογοτεχνικά αλλά και περί λογοτεχνίας, ενεργοποιώντας τα βιώματα των μαθητών και των μαθητριών και συμβάλλοντας με αυτό τον τρόπο στη δημιουργία αναγνωστών. Η προαναφερθείσα απόπειρα είναι πολλαπλά σημαντική γιατί: α) συνδέει την κοινωνία και την κουλτούρα που παράγεται σ’ αυτή με το σχολείο, β) γεφυρώνει τη σχολική γνώση με τον ελεύθερο χρόνο των μαθητών και των μαθητριών και γ) βοηθά στην άντληση πολύτιμων στοιχείων που αφορούν τη λογοτεχνία που βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη, δημιουργώντας έτσι και κριτήρια επιλογής ανάγνωσης στους μαθητές και τις μαθήτριες. 

*Μέρα και ώρες μαθημάτων:* Τρίτη 10 Φεβρουαρίου 2015, 4.30-7 μ.μ.
*Κόστος: *20 ευρώ / 15 ευρώ για φοιτητές και κατόχους έγκυρης κάρτας ανεργίας

Δήλωση συμμετοχής με αποστολή σύντομου βιογραφικού σημειώματος στο e-mail: [email protected] (Θέμα: Η Λογοτεχνία μέσα από το διαδίκτυο). 

***​
Η Σωτηρία Καλασαρίδου γεννήθηκε στη Θεσσαλονίκη το 1977. Σπούδασε Φιλοσοφία και Παιδαγωγική στη Φιλοσοφική Σχολή του Αριστοτελείου Πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλονίκης και οι μεταπτυχιακές της σπουδές εμπίπτουν στον κλάδο της Σχολικής Παιδαγωγικής με έμφαση στην Ιστορική Παιδαγωγική. Το 2011 αναγορεύτηκε διδάκτορας του Παιδαγωγικού Τμήματος Δημοτικής Εκπαίδευσης του ΑΠΘ. Η διδακτορική διατριβή της εντάσσεται στον κλάδο της Διδακτικής της Λογοτεχνίας και φέρει τον τίτλο «Η διδασκαλία της ποίησης στο Γυμνάσιο: η ανταπόκριση των μαθητών και η ανάδυση της υποκειμενικότητάς τους». Μελετήματα και άρθρα της έχουν δημοσιευτεί σε πολλά επιστημονικά περιοδικά και πρακτικά συνεδρίων. Έχει διδάξει στο Τμήμα Βιβλιοθηκονομίας του Α.Τ.Ε.Ι.Θ και έχει συνεργαστεί με το Κέντρο Ελληνικής Γλώσσας. Είναι κριτικός λογοτεχνίας στο περιοδικό Ο ΑΝΑΓΝΩΣΤΗΣ.


----------



## OXYGONO (Dec 11, 2014)

*ΤΕΧΝΙΚΕΣ ΔΙΔΑΣΚΑΛΙΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΛΟΓΟΤΕΧΝΙΑΣ ΣΤΗ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΒΑΘΜΙΑ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗ*

*Τεχνικές διδασκαλίας της ελληνικής λογοτεχνίας στη Δευτεροβάθμια Εκπαίδευση*

*Διάρκεια: *12 διδακτικές ώρες
*Υπεύθυνη σεμιναρίου – Διδασκαλία:* Δρ. Ελένη Παπαργυρίου, ερευνήτρια King’s College London 
*Αναλυτικά: *Το νέο πρόγραμμα σπουδών για τη διδασκαλία της Λογοτεχνίας που εισήχθη στην Α΄ Λυκείου το 2011 όρισε ως κύριους σκοπούς του μαθήματος την καλλιέργεια ποικίλων αναγνωστικών και επικοινωνιακών δεξιοτήτων στους μαθητές και την ανάπτυξη της κριτικής σχέσης τους με τη Λογοτεχνία. Με γνώμονα την ικανοποίηση των παραπάνω στόχων ακολουθείται πλέον νέος τρόπος οργάνωσης της ύλης: τα κείμενα επιλέγονται με βάση τον θεματικό ή ειδολογικό άξονα στον οποίο ανήκουν κι όχι την ιστορική ή γραμματολογική τους ένταξη. Επιπλέον, αξιοποιούνται όχι μόνο τα κείμενα των σχολικών εγχειριδίων αλλά, με την εξέταση αδίδακτου κειμένου (από την Τράπεζα Θεμάτων), επιβάλλεται και η ανάγνωση παράλληλων κειμένων (κατά προτίμηση των ανθολογημένων συγγραφέων). Αυτό όμως που κυρίως αλλάζει είναι ο τρόπος προσέγγισης των κειμένων: η διδασκαλία στρέφεται σε μαθητοκεντρικές μεθόδους (διδασκαλία σε ομάδες, μέθοδος project, αξιοποίηση εποπτικών μέσων κ.λπ.). 

Στο σεμινάριο θα αναλυθούν η διαμόρφωση του γνωστικού αντικειμένου της Λογοτεχνίας ως μαθήματος της Δευτεροβάθμιας Εκπαίδευσης, οι παιδαγωγικοί του στόχοι και τα μέσα που έχει στη διάθεσή του ο εκπαιδευτικός για την αποτελεσματική της διδασκαλία. 
Ειδικότερα:
•	Θα παρουσιαστούν σχετικά ρεύματα στη θεωρία της λογοτεχνίας που προσφέρουν χρήσιμα διδακτικά εκπαιδευτικά εργαλεία στον εκπαιδευτικό (πρακτική κριτική, δομισμός, θεωρία της αναγνωστικής πρόσληψης, θεωρίες της ανάγνωσης και πολιτισμικές σπουδές). 
•	Θα συζητηθούν τρόποι με τους οποίους ο εκπαιδευτικός μπορεί να ενισχύσει το ενδιαφέρον των μαθητών για τη λογοτεχνία και να την καταστήσει επίκαιρη. Στο πλαίσιο αυτό θα επιχειρηθεί η αποτίμηση χρήσης οπτικών μέσων, μέσων κοινωνικής δικτύωσης και εναλλακτικοί τρόποι παρουσίασης του λογοτεχνικού αντικειμένου στη σχολική αίθουσα.
Το σεμινάριο θα προσφέρει στους συμμετέχοντες το πλαίσιο προκειμένου να παρουσιάσουν και να συζητήσουν προβλήματα στη διδασκαλία της Λογοτεχνίας στη Δευτεροβάθμια Εκπαίδευση. 

*Μέρα και ώρες μαθημάτων: *Τρίτη, 7-9 μ.μ.
*Κόστος:* 130 ευρώ / 115 ευρώ για φοιτητές και κατόχους έγκυρης κάρτας ανεργίας. Η αποπληρωμή των διδάκτρων γίνεται σε δύο δόσεις.

*ΕΝΑΡΞΗ ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟΥ: Τρίτη 3 Φεβρουαρίου 2015*

Δήλωση συμμετοχής με αποστολή σύντομου βιογραφικού σημειώματος στο e-mail: [email protected] (Θέμα: Διδασκαλία της Λογοτεχνίας).

***​
Η Ελένη Παπαργυρίου σπούδασε Ελληνική Φιλολογία στο Αριστοτέλειο Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλονίκης. Απέκτησε τίτλους μάστερ και διδακτορικού από το Πανεπιστήμιο της Οξφόρδης. Η διατριβή της, η οποία πρόσφατα εκδόθηκε ως μονογραφία με τον τίτλο READING GAMES IN THE GREEK NOVEL (εκδ. Legenda, 2011), απέσπασε το βραβείο του διαγωνισμού London Hellenic Foundation στη σύγχρονη κατηγορία το 2007. Κατά το 2007-2008 ήταν μεταδιδακτορική υπότροφος HannahSeegerDavis στο Πρόγραμμα Ελληνικών Σπουδών του Πανεπιστημίου του Πρίνστον. Έχει διδάξει Ελληνική Φιλολογία και Θεωρία Λογοτεχνίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο της Οξφόρδης. Από το 2009 διδάσκει στο Κέντρο Ελληνικών Σπουδών του King’s College London. Έχει δημοσιεύσει έναν σημαντικό αριθμό άρθρων με αντικείμενο τον ελληνικό μοντερνισμό, τη μετάφραση, την ελληνική λογοτεχνία στη διεθνή πολιτισμική αγορά και, κυρίως, τη σχέση λογοτεχνίας και φωτογραφικής εικόνας.


----------



## OXYGONO (Dec 11, 2014)

*ΕΡΓΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΚΗΣ ΓΡΑΦΗΣ: ΠΑΙΔΙΚΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΟ*

*Εργαστήριο δημιουργικής γραφής: Παιδικό βιβλίο*

*Διάρκεια: *14 ώρες
*Υπεύθυνη σεμιναρίου – Διδασκαλία:* Χριστίνα Καλαϊτζή, παιδαγωγός, υπ. Διδάκτωρ δημιουργικής γραφής ΑΠΘ, συγγραφέας παιδικής λογοτεχνίας
*Αναλυτικά:* Ο Χαραντί, διάσημος άραβας αφηγητής παραμυθιών, έλεγε ότι τα παραμύθια δεν γράφονται για να κοιμίζουν τα μικρά παιδιά αλλά για να αφυπνίζουν τις συνειδήσεις των μεγάλων. Όλοι μας κάποτε υπήρξαμε παιδιά. Όλοι μας μεγαλώσαμε διαβάζοντας παιδική λογοτεχνία. Πόσο εύκολο όμως είναι να γράψουμε για παιδιά, να αφηγηθούμε μέσα από την οπτική της παιδικής ματιάς και γλώσσας; Η παιδική λογοτεχνία είναι ένας ολόκληρος κόσμος, ένας κόσμος διαφορετικός από αυτόν των ενηλίκων. Πιο ιδιαίτερος, πιο ευφάνταστος, πιο μαγικός. Αυτό τον κόσμο θα προσεγγίσουμε, σ’ αυτό τον κόσμο θα μπούμε. Θα γράψουμε για παιδιά, θα γράψουμε για τους πιο δύσκολους αναγνώστες!

Στο εργαστήριο θα παρουσιαστούν τα έργα-σταθμοί της παγκόσμιας παιδικής λογοτεχνίας. Θα συζητηθούν ζητήματα αφηγηματικής τεχνικής, φωνής, οπτικής γωνίας, ύφους, μορφής και δομής. Θα μελετηθούν οι τέσσερις σύγχρονοι αφηγηματικοί τύποι της παιδικής λογοτεχνίας και τα είδη (genres): εικονογραφημένο βιβλίο, κόμικ, παραμύθι, μικροαφήγημα (short story), εφηβικό/νεανικό διήγημα και μυθιστόρημα. Οι συμμετέχοντες θα μυηθούν στον μαγικό κόσμο της παιδικής λογοτεχνίας και θα πειραματιστούν κατασκευάζοντας χαρακτήρες, χτίζοντας σκηνικά, αναπτύσσοντας πλοκές και, τελικά, γράφοντας ιστορίες για παιδιά.

*1η συνάντηση:*
•	Έργα σταθμοί της παγκόσμιας παιδικής λογοτεχνίας
•	Σκηνικό – χαρακτήρες – πλοκή
•	Ασκήσεις κατασκευής χαρακτήρων

*2η συνάντηση:*
•	Κλασικά παραμύθια (Charles Perrault, Grimm Brothers, Hans Christian Andersen, Oscar Wilde)
•	Ασκήσεις γραφής παραμυθιού

*3η συνάντηση:*
•	Σύγχρονες μορφές παιδικής λογοτεχνίας
•	Μικροαφήγηση (short story)
•	Ασκήσεις γραφής short story

*4η συνάντηση:*
•	Εικονογραφημένο βιβλίο 
•	Κόμικ
•	Εφηβικό διήγημα και μυθιστόρημα
•	Νεανικό μυθιστόρημα
•	Ασκήσεις ειδών κειμένου παιδικής λογοτεχνίας

*5η συνάντηση:*
•	Αφηγηματικοί τύποι παιδικής λογοτεχνίας – τεχνικές & στρατηγικές
•	Ασκήσεις ύφους, δομής και μορφής

*6η συνάντηση:*
•	Εργαστήρι δημιουργικής γραφής παιδικού βιβλίου 
*
Μέρες και ώρες μαθημάτων:* Τρίτη, 4.30-6.30 μ.μ. και Πέμπτη, 4.30-7.30 μ.μ.
*Κόστος: *140 ευρώ / 125 ευρώ για φοιτητές και κατόχους έγκυρης κάρτας ανεργίας. Η αποπληρωμή των διδάκτρων γίνεται σε δύο δόσεις.

*ΕΝΑΡΞΗ ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟΥ: Τρίτη 13 Ιανουαρίου 2015*

Θα πραγματοποιηθεί ενημερωτική συνάντηση για το περιεχόμενο του εργαστηρίου την Τρίτη 16 Δεκεμβρίου 2014, στις 5 μ.μ.

Δήλωση συμμετοχής με αποστολή σύντομου βιογραφικού σημειώματος στο e-mail: [email protected] (Θέμα: Εργαστήριο δημιουργικής γραφής: Παιδικό βιβλίο).

***​
Η Χριστίνα Καλαϊτζή σπούδασε παιδαγωγός Προσχολικής Αγωγής και Εκπαίδευσης στο Αριστοτέλειο Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλονίκης. Έκανε μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές στην Αγγλική και Αμερικάνικη Παιδική Λογοτεχνία στο University of Reading της Αγγλίας και Δημιουργική Γραφή στο Πανεπιστήμιο Δυτικής Μακεδονίας στη Φλώρινα, μαθήματα συγγραφής παιδικού βιβλίου στο Ε.Κ.Ε.Β.Ι. και μαθήματα σεναρίου στο Studio 500 – Πολυχώρος Ελεύθερης Έκφρασης. Είναι υποψήφια Διδάκτωρ Δημιουργικής Γραφής στην Παιδαγωγική Σχολή του ΑΠΘ. Έχει εργαστεί στον ιδιωτικό εκπαιδευτικό τομέα ως νηπιαγωγός. Έχει διδάξει παιδική λογοτεχνία, μυθοπλασία παιδικής μικροαφήγησης και δημιουργική γραφή σε ιδιωτικά κέντρα σεμιναρίων και μη κυβερνητικές οργανώσεις της Αθήνας και της Θεσσαλονίκης. Γράφει σύγχρονη παιδική λογοτεχνία, παιδική ποίηση, αφηγήματα μικρής φόρμας (short story) και θεατρικά έργα για σχολικές παραστάσεις. Έχει εκδώσει παιδική λογοτεχνία στον εκδοτικό οίκο POLARIS και αφηγήματα μικρής φόρμας στα λογοτεχνικά περιοδικά ΜΑΝΔΡΑΓΟΡΑΣ & ΛΕΞΗTANIL. Ασχολείται με πειραματικό animation μικρού μήκους.

****


----------



## OXYGONO (Dec 11, 2014)

*ΕΡΓΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΚΗΣ ΓΡΑΦΗΣ: ΠΟΙΗΤΙΚΟ ΚΕΙΜΕΝΟ*

*Εργαστήριο δημιουργικής γραφής: Ποιητικό κείμενο*

*Διάρκεια:* 15 διδακτικές ώρες
*Υπεύθυνη σεμιναρίου – Διδασκαλία: *Αλίκη Συμεωνάκη, φιλόλογος (διδακτορική διατριβή στη δημιουργική γραφή ποιητικού κειμένου)
*Αναλυτικά:* Οι πέντε συναντήσεις του εργαστηρίου επιμερίζονται σε ένα εισαγωγικό μάθημα και στις τέσσερις ακόλουθες ενότητες:
•	κατανόηση δομικών στοιχείων και υιοθέτηση τεχνικών του ποιητικού λόγου
•	προσαρμογή σε κλειστές φόρμες και ήχους
•	ανάπτυξη περιεχομένου σε ποιητικό λόγο
•	ο ελεύθερος στίχος.
Στο εργαστήριο παρουσιάζονται τα μορφολογικά, δομικά και γλωσσικά εργαλεία και οι τεχνικές της δημιουργικής γραφής που οδηγούν στη δημιουργία ποιητικού κειμένου, μέσα από εργαστηριακά παραδείγματα, ασκήσεις και εμπειρική προσέγγιση. Το εργαστήριο ταξιδεύει στις παραδοσιακές κλειστές φόρμες και καταλήγει στον ελεύθερο στίχο. Η άσκηση μέσα και έξω από το εργαστήριο οπλίζει τους συμμετέχοντες με το βίωμα της ποίησης, προσφέρει υποδομή στη διαδικασία της δημιουργίας και ενθαρρύνει την ανάδειξη του προσωπικού ποιητικού στίγματος. Ταυτόχρονα, οι συμμετέχοντες έρχονται σε επαφή με δόκιμα ποιητικά κείμενα, στα οποία ανιχνεύονται στοιχεία που τα καθιστούν έργα τέχνης.

Το εργαστήριο απευθύνεται σε όσους ενδιαφέρονται να γνωρίσουν την τέχνη και την τεχνική της ποίησης.

*Μέρα και ώρες μαθημάτων:* Τετάρτη, 4-7 μ.μ.
*Κόστος:* 150 ευρώ / 135 ευρώ για φοιτητές και κατόχους έγκυρης κάρτας ανεργίας. Η αποπληρωμή των διδάκτρων γίνεται σε δύο δόσεις.

*ΕΝΑΡΞΗ ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟΥ: Τετάρτη 25 Φεβρουαρίου 2015*

Θα πραγματοποιηθεί ενημερωτική συνάντηση για το περιεχόμενο του εργαστηρίου την Τρίτη 17 Φεβρουαρίου 2015, στις 6 μ.μ.

Σε όλους τους συμμετέχοντες θα δοθεί δωρεάν το βιβλίο της Σοφίας Νικολαΐδου ΠΩΣ ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΟΙ ΛΕΞΕΙΣ: ΤΕΧΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ ΤΗΣ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΚΗΣ ΓΡΑΦΗΣ (εκδόσεις ΜΕΤΑΙΧΜΙΟ).

Δήλωση συμμετοχής με αποστολή σύντομου βιογραφικού σημειώματος στο e-mail: [email protected] (Θέμα: Εργαστήριο δημιουργικής γραφής: Ποιητικό κείμενο).

***​
Η Αλίκη Συμεωνάκη είναι φιλόλογος, με προπτυχιακές και μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές στην κλασική φιλολογία και διδακτορική διατριβή με αντικείμενο τη δημιουργική γραφή ποιητικού κειμένου. Έχει πάρει μέρος σε ημερίδες, διημερίδες, σεμινάρια και συνέδρια σχετικά με τη δημιουργική γραφή ποιητικού λόγου ως εισηγήτρια και επιμόρφωσε μεταπτυχιακούς φοιτητές και εκπαιδευτικούς. Έχει πραγματοποιήσει πολλά εργαστήρια δημιουργικής γραφής, ενώ ήταν συντονίστρια της συγγραφικής ομάδας για τη συγκρότηση Εγχειριδίου Δημιουργικής Γραφής για το Κυπριακό Υπουργείο Παιδείας και Πολιτισμού υπό την αιγίδα του Μίμη Σουλιώτη.


----------



## OXYGONO (Dec 11, 2014)

*ΒΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟ ΑΦΗΓΗΣΗΣ "ΠΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΜΥΘΙ"*

*Βιωματικό σεμινάριο αφήγησης
«Πες μου ένα παραμύθι»*

*Διάρκεια*: 12 ώρες 
*Υπεύθυνη σεμιναρίου – Διδασκαλία*: Ανθή Θάνου, αφηγήτρια
*Αντικείμενο:* Η γοητεία της αφήγησης μένει χιλιάδες χρόνια τώρα αδιάπτωτη. Συχνά το παιδί, αλλά και ο μεγάλος, δεν ικανοποιείται απόλυτα διαβάζοντας ή βλέποντας, θέλει να του αφηγηθούν το ίδιο επεισόδιο, ιδίως μάλιστα αν ο αφηγητής είναι δεινός χειριστής του λόγου και των ανεξάντλητων εκφραστικών μέσων της ανθρώπινης φωνής. Η αφήγηση παραμυθιών αποτελεί συστατικό στοιχείο τόσο της ιστορίας του ελληνικού λαϊκού πολιτισμού όσο και της ζωντανής ελληνικής πραγματικότητας του παρόντος.
Οι συμμετέχοντες στο σεμινάριο θα πειραματιστούν και θα ανακαλύψουν τον δικό τους τρόπο να αφηγούνται, γιατί κάθε αφηγητής δεν είναι απλός μεταδότης της παράδοσης, ασκεί ελεύθερα την τέχνη του. O αφηγητής μπαίνει στο κέντρο και αναλαμβάνει την ευθύνη της παραμυθίας, της παρηγοριάς, αλλά και της ψυχαγωγίας και της διασκέδασης. Είναι αυτός που θα μιλήσει για τις αλήθειες της ζωής με έναν μη πραγματικό τρόπο. Θα τολμήσει να πει για τη ζωή, για τον θάνατο και για τον έρωτα, για τις αξίες και τα όνειρα που κάθε άνθρωπος θέλει να έχει. Θα τολμήσει να αφυπνίσει τις ναρκωμένες συνειδήσεις μας.

*Μέρες και ώρες μαθημάτων:* Σάββατο 14 Φεβρουαρίου, 14 Μαρτίου, 18 Απριλίου και 16 Μαΐου 2015, 2-5 μ.μ.
Κόστος: 80 ευρώ / 65 ευρώ για φοιτητές και κατόχους έγκυρης κάρτας ανεργίας. Η αποπληρωμή των διδάκτρων γίνεται με την εγγραφή.

Δήλωση συμμετοχής με αποστολή σύντομου βιογραφικού σημειώματος στο e-mail: [email protected] (Θέμα: Βιωματικό σεμινάριο αφήγησης).

***​
Η Ανθή Θάνου γεννήθηκε στη Λαμία. Σπούδασε νηπιαγωγός στο Εθνικό και Καποδιστριακό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών. Το 1999 δημιουργεί την ομάδα «Τρισεύγενοι» και μπαίνει στον μαγικό κόσμο των παραμυθιών και της αφήγησης.
Από το 2002 αφηγείται επαγγελματικά, σε συνεργασία με τον μουσικό Παναγιώτη Κούλελη. Αφηγήθηκαν παραμύθια σε μουσεία (το 2009 ξεκίνησε η συνεργασία με το Λαογραφικό και Εθνολογικό Μουσείο Μακεδονίας-Θράκης, καθώς επίσης και με το Μουσείο Βυζαντινού Πολιτισμού, υλοποιώντας προγράμματα αφήγησης για παιδιά και ενήλικες, με αφορμή εκθέματα από τις μόνιμες και περιοδικές εκθέσεις τους), σε θέατρα, μουσικές σκηνές, πολιτιστικά κέντρα, φυλακές, βιβλιοθήκες (συνεργάστηκαν σε προγράμματα φιλαναγνωσίας των βιβλιοθηκών Έβρου, Ξάνθης και Βέροιας), σε φεστιβάλ στην Ελλάδα (Γιορτή παραμυθιού στην Κέα, Φεστιβάλ αφήγησης Ολύμπου, Αθηνών, Κοζάνης κ.ά.) και στο εξωτερικό (στο Φεστιβάλ της Uzege στη Γαλλία και στο Όσλο). Συμμετείχαν σε πανεπιστημιακά συνέδρια με αφηγήσεις και σεμινάρια στην Ελλάδα και στην Κύπρο. 
Η Ανθή ταξιδεύει, αφηγείται, συλλέγει παραμύθια. Διοργανώνει βιωματικά εργαστήρια για την τέχνη της αφήγησης προσπαθώντας να επικοινωνήσει την τέχνη της και να μοιραστεί ιστορίες με άλλους.
Είναι μέλος του ΠΟΦΑ (Πανελλήνιος Όμιλος Φίλων Αφήγησης) και του Κέντρου Μελέτης και Διάδοσης Μύθων και Παραμυθιών. 
Τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2007 κυκλοφόρησε το βιβλίο-CD ΟΥΤΕ ΕΓΩ ΗΜΟΥΝΑ ΕΚΕΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕΤΕ από τις μουσικές εκδόσεις POLYTROPON.


----------



## OXYGONO (Dec 11, 2014)

*ΔΙΑΘΕΜΑΤΙΚΕΣ ΔΡΑΣΤΗΡΙΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΦΙΛΑΝΑΓΝΩΣΙΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΙΟ*

*Διαθεματικές δραστηριότητες φιλαναγνωσίας για το Γυμνάσιο*

*Διάρκεια:* 15 ώρες
*Υπεύθυνες σεμιναρίου – Διδασκαλία: *Χαρούλα Κρομυάδου, φιλόλογος-παιδαγωγός, και Κωνσταντία Λιούζα, φιλόλογος-παιδαγωγός
Αναλυτικά: Το σεμινάριο βασίζεται στην ανάγκη για εναλλακτικές διδακτικές προσεγγίσεις που επιβάλλεται από τα σύγχρονα προγράμματα σπουδών τα οποία προσανατολίζονται σε μια διαθεματική κατεύθυνση. Ο συνδυασμός γνωστικών αντικειμένων, μεθόδων και εργαλείων (project, ομαδοσυνεργατική διδασκαλία, αναγνωστικές πρακτικές) αποσκοπεί στην ενεργή εμπλοκή των μαθητών και στην αξιοποίηση των ενδιαφερόντων τους απαντώντας στη συνθετότητα της εποχής μας.
Σκοπός του σεμιναρίου είναι η επεξεργασία διδακτικών δραστηριοτήτων, σε θεωρητικό και βιωματικό επίπεδο, που έχουν ως κεντρικό άξονα την ανάγνωση βιβλίων και διευρύνονται, παράλληλα, σε ποικίλα πεδία ενδιαφέροντος που αφορούν το επίσημο αναλυτικό πρόγραμμα.

*Οι θεματικές ενότητες του σεμιναρίου είναι οι εξής:*
•	«Περιβάλλον και εκπαίδευση»: Σχεδιασμός project με στόχο την υιοθέτηση φιλοπεριβαλλοντικής συμπεριφοράς από τους μαθητές, την εξέταση των σύγχρονων περιβαλλοντικών προβλημάτων και τη θέση του φυσικού περιβάλλοντος στον σύγχρονο κόσμο με βάση τα βιβλία ΝΕΚΡΟΤΑΦΕΙΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΩΝ του Πάολο Μπατσιγκαλούπι, ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΧΙΟΝΙ της Σ. Ντ. Κρόκετ και ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΑΓΡΙΜΙ του Πιρς Τόρντεϊ (εκδόσεις ΜΕΤΑΙΧΜΙΟ). 
•	«Το χιούμορ, η τέχνη και η επεξεργασία των εικόνων»: Συνδυασμός της λογοτεχνίας με τις διάφορες μορφές τέχνης (ζωγραφική, graffiti, κόμικ, animation) με εστίαση στην προσωπική έκφραση των εφήβων και το χιούμορ μέσα από τα βιβλία ΑΟΡΑΤΟΙ ΡΕΠΟΡΤΕΡ: Η ΚΡΑΥΓΗ ΤΗΣ ΤΖΟΚΟΝΤΑΣ του Άρη Δημοκίδη, ΕΙΡΗΝΗ από τις Κωμωδίες του Αριστοφάνη σε διασκευή Τάσου Αποστολίδη (εκδόσεις ΜΕΤΑΙΧΜΙΟ).
•	«Η ζωή των εφήβων»: Η συμβολή της λογοτεχνικής εμπειρίας σε ευαίσθητα κοινωνικά ζητήματα που απασχολούν τους νέους, όπως η διαφορετικότητα, οι εξαρτήσεις, η νευρική ανορεξία. Σχεδιασμός διδακτικών προσεγγίσεων για κοινωνικά ζητήματα με βάση τα βιβλία Η ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΑΡΑΧΝΕΣ ΤΗΣ της Άλκης Ζέη και ΚΟΛΙΝ ΦΙΣΕΡ των Άσλεϊ Έντουαρντ Μίλερ & Ζακ Στεντζ (εκδόσεις ΜΕΤΑΙΧΜΙΟ).
*
Μέρες και ώρες μαθημάτων: *Τρίτη 17 Μαρτίου, 4-7 μ.μ., Σάββατο 21 Μαρτίου, 2-5 μ.μ., Σάββατο 28 Μαρτίου, 2-5 μ.μ., Τρίτη 31 Μαρτίου, 4-7 μ.μ. και Σάββατο 4 Απριλίου 2015, 2-5 μ.μ.
*
Κόστος:* 150 ευρώ / 135 ευρώ για φοιτητές και κατόχους έγκυρης κάρτας ανεργίας. Η αποπληρωμή των διδάκτρων γίνεται σε δύο δόσεις.

Θα πραγματοποιηθεί ενημερωτική συνάντηση για το περιεχόμενο του εργαστηρίου την Τρίτη 17 Φεβρουαρίου 2015, στις 5 μ.μ.

Σε όλους τους συμμετέχοντες θα δοθεί δωρεάν το βιβλίο σε επιμέλεια Χριστίνας Αργυροπούλου Η ΔΙΑΘΕΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΤΑ ΦΙΛΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΣΧΕΔΙΑ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ/PROJECT: ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΘΕΩΡΙΑ ΣΤΗ ΔΙΔΑΚΤΙΚΗ ΠΡΑΞΗ (εκδόσεις ΜΕΤΑΙΧΜΙΟ).

Δήλωση συμμετοχής με αποστολή σύντομου βιογραφικού σημειώματος στο e-mail: [email protected] (Θέμα: Φιλαναγνωσία – Δευτεροβάθμια).

***​
Η Χαρούλα Κρομυάδου είναι φιλόλογος-παιδαγωγός. Σπούδασε στο Τμήμα Φιλοσοφίας και Παιδαγωγικής του ΑΠΘ και έκανε μεταπτυχιακό στη Σχολική Παιδαγωγική και την Περιβαλλοντική Εκπαίδευση. Από το 2000 σχεδιάζει και υλοποιεί προγράμματα περιβαλλοντικής εκπαίδευσης για παιδιά και ενήλικες στον ΑΡΚΤΟΥΡΟ (Οι Χαρτογράφοι του Βέρνου και του Βαρνούντα, Δάσος: Πηγή Νερού και Ζωής, Οι Αγρι-άνθρωποι-Πολίτες του Μέλλοντος, Θέλεις να γίνεις ένα ΑΡΚΤΟΥΡΑΚΙ;, ΒΙΟ-τοπος: Η Φύση στην αυλή μας), ενώ συμμετέχει σε αντίστοιχες επιμορφώσεις εκπαιδευτικών και ενηλίκων. Συντόνισε την ερευνητική ομάδα «Ο λύκος μάς ενώνει», με στόχο τη μελέτη της παρουσίας του λύκου στη λογοτεχνία, την ιστορία και τη βιολογία, στην οποία έκανε βιβλιοπαρουσιάσεις και μελέτες λογοτεχνικών μυθιστορημάτων. Υλοποίησε εκπαιδευτικές δράσεις δημιουργικής γραφής και ευαισθητοποίησης («Τα άγρια ζώα μπαίνουν σε τάξη») σε συνεργασία με τις Παιδικές Βιβλιοθήκες του Δήμου Θεσσαλονίκης. Συμμετείχε στη συγγραφική ομάδα του φακέλου «Ο ξένος: εικόνες του άλλου στη λογοτεχνία». Συνεργάστηκε στην φιλολογική επιμέλεια του βιβλίου ΕΙΚΑΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΤΕΧΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΚΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ – ΕΝΙΣΧΥΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΙΚΡΟΥΣ ΚΑΛΛΙΤΕΧΝΕΣ (Επιμέλεια: Έλλη Α. Τρίμη). Έχει εργαστεί ως ερευνήτρια στη Μονάδα Έρευνας Σχολικών Βιβλίων του ΑΠΘ, σε έρευνες για τη διδασκαλία και την αξιολόγηση, τον κοινωνικό αποκλεισμό και τις αναγνωστικές συνήθειες των εφήβων. Είναι εκπαιδεύτρια ενηλίκων (ΣΔΕ, ΙΕΚ, Τριτοβάθμια Εκπαίδευση) και σχεδιάζει διαδραστικά εκπαιδευτικά προγράμματα εστιασμένα στη δημιουργικότητα και τη βιωματική μάθηση, τον μιντιακό γραμματισμό, τη λογοτεχνία και το φυσικό και ανθρωπογενές περιβάλλον.

Η Κωνσταντία Λιούζα είναι απόφοιτος του Τμήματος Φιλοσοφίας και Παιδαγωγικής του ΑΠΘ. Οι μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές της έχουν αντικείμενο την Παιδαγωγική με ειδίκευση στη Λογοτεχνική Εκπαίδευση στο ίδιο τμήμα (διπλωματική εργασία με θέμα «Εμπειρίες μετανάστευσης στη λογοτεχνία και η αξιοποίησή τους στη διδασκαλία»), καθώς και τις Πολιτισμικές Σπουδές και τη Σημειωτική στο Πανεπιστήμιο Δυτικής Μακεδονίας. Ασχολείται με τον σχεδιασμό και την υλοποίηση εκπαιδευτικών προγραμμάτων και προγραμμάτων δημιουργικής απασχόλησης για παιδιά (Σχεδία στην Πόλη, Χ.Α.Ν.Θ. – Παράρτημα Ασβεστοχωρίου). Έχει συνεργαστεί ως μέλος παιδαγωγικής ομάδας με οργανώσεις και πολιτιστικούς φορείς για εκπαιδευτικές δράσεις («Τα Άγρια ζώα μπαίνουν σε Τάξη» – ΑΡΚΤΟΥΡΟΣ και Παιδικές Βιβλιοθήκες, «Ας παίξουμε με τις αφίσες – Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Παιδικού Βιβλίου» – Πολύδρομο και Κύκλος Ελληνικού Παιδικού Βιβλίου – IBBY). Ως εκπαιδεύτρια και εμψυχώτρια ομάδας έχει συμμετάσχει σε εκπαιδευτικά προγράμματα για σχολεία με θέμα τον ρατσισμό, τα δικαιώματα του παιδιού, τον εθελοντισμό (Θεσσαλονίκη – Ευρωπαϊκή Πρωτεύουσα Νεολαίας 2014, Γενική Γραμματεία Νέας Γενιάς, Αντιδημαρχία Νεότητας, Αθλητισμού και Εθελοντών του Δήμου Θεσσαλονίκης). Έχει υλοποιήσει εργαστήρια με θέμα το βιβλίο (Παιδική Γωνιά – Διεθνής Έκθεση Βιβλίου, «Μ’ ένα βιβλίο ταξιδεύω» – Σχεδία στην Πόλη). Επίσης, έχει συμμετάσχει σε ερευνητικά προγράμματα για τον κοινωνικό αποκλεισμό, την πολυπολιτισμικότητα και τις μειονότητες και, πρόσφατα, για τις αναγνωστικές συνήθειες των εφήβων.


----------



## OXYGONO (Dec 11, 2014)

*ΔΙΑΘΕΜΑΤΙΚΕΣ ΔΡΑΣΤΗΡΙΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΦΙΛΑΝΑΓΝΩΣΙΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΔΗΜΟΤΙΚΟ*

*Διαθεματικές δραστηριότητες φιλαναγνωσίας για το Δημοτικό*

*Διάρκεια: *15 ώρες
*Υπεύθυνες σεμιναρίου – Διδασκαλία:* Χαρούλα Κρομυάδου, φιλόλογος-παιδαγωγός, και Κωνσταντία Λιούζα, φιλόλογος-παιδαγωγός
*Αναλυτικά:* Το σεμινάριο βασίζεται στην ανάγκη για εναλλακτικές διδακτικές προσεγγίσεις που επιβάλλεται από τα σύγχρονα προγράμματα σπουδών τα οποία προσανατολίζονται σε μια διαθεματική κατεύθυνση. Ο συνδυασμός γνωστικών αντικειμένων, μεθόδων και εργαλείων (project, ομαδοσυνεργατική διδασκαλία, αναγνωστικές πρακτικές) αποσκοπεί στην ενεργή εμπλοκή των μαθητών και στην αξιοποίηση των ενδιαφερόντων, τους απαντώντας στη συνθετότητα της εποχής μας.
Σκοπός του σεμιναρίου είναι η επεξεργασία διδακτικών δραστηριοτήτων, σε θεωρητικό και βιωματικό επίπεδο, που έχουν ως κεντρικό άξονα την ανάγνωση βιβλίων και διευρύνονται, παράλληλα, σε ποικίλα πεδία ενδιαφέροντος.

*Οι θεματικές ενότητες του σεμιναρίου είναι οι εξής:*
•	«Μαθαίνουμε και διασκεδάζουμε με τα κόμικ»: ένταξη των εικονογραφημένων αναγνωσμάτων στη διδασκαλία, διαφορετικοί τρόποι ανάγνωσης και έκφρασης, συνδυασμός γνώσης και χιούμορ, αξιοποίηση ψηφιακών μέσων με αφορμή τις εικονογραφημένες ιστορίες του Τάσου Αποστολίδη ΟΜΗΡΟΥ ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ (εκδόσεις ΜΕΤΑΙΧΜΙΟ).
•	«Διαβάζουμε και δημιουργούμε»: αξιοποίηση των βιβλίων με στόχο τη δημιουργική έκφραση (ζωγραφική, δραματοποίηση, κατασκευές) και τις απολαύσεις της καθημερινότητας (παιχνίδι, μουσική) ξεφυλλίζοντας το 1001 ΔΡΑΣΤΗΡΙΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΣΩ ΤΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΟ του Φιλίπ Μπρασέρ (εκδόσεις ΜΕΤΑΙΧΜΙΟ).
•	«Ερευνούμε, προβληματιζόμαστε κι αλλάζουμε»: εστίαση σε κοινωνικά ζητήματα της σχολικής ζωής (ενδοσχολική βία, ρατσισμός), κατανόηση και αποδοχή της διαφορετικότητας μέσα από τα βιβλία ΤΟ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΤΡΟΥ της Αργυρώς Μουντάκη και ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΒΛΑΚΑΣ; του Σάκη Σερέφα (εκδόσεις ΜΕΤΑΙΧΜΙΟ).

*Μέρες και ώρες μαθημάτων:* Τρίτη 24 Φεβρουαρίου, 4-7 μ.μ., Σάββατο 28 Φεβρουαρίου, 2-5 μ.μ., Τρίτη 3 Μαρτίου, 4-7 μ.μ., Σάββατο 7 Μαρτίου, 2-5 μ.μ. και Τρίτη 10 Μαρτίου 2015, 4-7 μ.μ.

*Κόστος:* 150 ευρώ / 135 ευρώ για φοιτητές και κατόχους έγκυρης κάρτας ανεργίας. Η αποπληρωμή των διδάκτρων γίνεται σε δύο δόσεις.

Θα πραγματοποιηθεί ενημερωτική συνάντηση για το περιεχόμενο του εργαστηρίου την Τρίτη 17 Φεβρουαρίου 2015, στις 5 μ.μ.

Σε όλους τους συμμετέχοντες θα δοθεί δωρεάν το βιβλίο του Τζιάνι Ροντάρι Η ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΤΗΣ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΙΑΣ (εκδόσεις ΜΕΤΑΙΧΜΙΟ).

Δήλωση συμμετοχής με αποστολή σύντομου βιογραφικού σημειώματος στο e-mail: [email protected] (Θέμα: Φιλαναγνωσία – Πρωτοβάθμια).

***​
Η Χαρούλα Κρομυάδου είναι φιλόλογος-παιδαγωγός. Σπούδασε στο Τμήμα Φιλοσοφίας και Παιδαγωγικής του ΑΠΘ και έκανε μεταπτυχιακό στη Σχολική Παιδαγωγική και την Περιβαλλοντική Εκπαίδευση. Από το 2000 σχεδιάζει και υλοποιεί προγράμματα περιβαλλοντικής εκπαίδευσης για παιδιά και ενήλικες στον ΑΡΚΤΟΥΡΟ (Οι Χαρτογράφοι του Βέρνου και του Βαρνούντα, Δάσος: Πηγή Νερού και Ζωής, Οι Αγρι-άνθρωποι-Πολίτες του Μέλλοντος, Θέλεις να γίνεις ένα ΑΡΚΤΟΥΡΑΚΙ;, ΒΙΟ-τοπος: Η Φύση στην αυλή μας), ενώ συμμετέχει σε αντίστοιχες επιμορφώσεις εκπαιδευτικών και ενηλίκων. Συντόνισε την ερευνητική ομάδα «Ο λύκος μάς ενώνει», με στόχο τη μελέτη της παρουσίας του λύκου στη λογοτεχνία, την ιστορία και τη βιολογία, στην οποία έκανε βιβλιοπαρουσιάσεις και μελέτες λογοτεχνικών μυθιστορημάτων. Υλοποίησε εκπαιδευτικές δράσεις δημιουργικής γραφής και ευαισθητοποίησης («Τα άγρια ζώα μπαίνουν σε τάξη») σε συνεργασία με τις Παιδικές Βιβλιοθήκες του Δήμου Θεσσαλονίκης. Συμμετείχε στη συγγραφική ομάδα του φακέλου «Ο ξένος: εικόνες του άλλου στη λογοτεχνία». Συνεργάστηκε στην φιλολογική επιμέλεια του βιβλίου ΕΙΚΑΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΤΕΧΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΚΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ – ΕΝΙΣΧΥΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΙΚΡΟΥΣ ΚΑΛΛΙΤΕΧΝΕΣ (Επιμέλεια: Έλλη Α. Τρίμη). Έχει εργαστεί ως ερευνήτρια στη Μονάδα Έρευνας Σχολικών Βιβλίων του ΑΠΘ, σε έρευνες για τη διδασκαλία και την αξιολόγηση, τον κοινωνικό αποκλεισμό και τις αναγνωστικές συνήθειες των εφήβων. Είναι εκπαιδεύτρια ενηλίκων (ΣΔΕ, ΙΕΚ, Τριτοβάθμια Εκπαίδευση) και σχεδιάζει διαδραστικά εκπαιδευτικά προγράμματα, εστιασμένα στη δημιουργικότητα και τη βιωματική μάθηση, τον μιντιακό γραμματισμό, τη λογοτεχνία και το φυσικό και ανθρωπογενές περιβάλλον.

Η Κωνσταντία Λιούζα είναι απόφοιτος του Τμήματος Φιλοσοφίας και Παιδαγωγικής του ΑΠΘ. Οι μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές της έχουν αντικείμενο την Παιδαγωγική, με ειδίκευση στη Λογοτεχνική Εκπαίδευση στο ίδιο τμήμα (διπλωματική εργασία με θέμα «Εμπειρίες μετανάστευσης στη λογοτεχνία και η αξιοποίησή τους στη διδασκαλία»), καθώς και τις Πολιτισμικές Σπουδές και τη Σημειωτική στο Πανεπιστήμιο Δυτικής Μακεδονίας. Ασχολείται με τον σχεδιασμό και την υλοποίηση εκπαιδευτικών προγραμμάτων και προγραμμάτων δημιουργικής απασχόλησης για παιδιά (Σχεδία στην Πόλη, Χ.Α.Ν.Θ. – Παράρτημα Ασβεστοχωρίου). Έχει συνεργαστεί ως μέλος παιδαγωγικής ομάδας με οργανώσεις και πολιτιστικούς φορείς για εκπαιδευτικές δράσεις («Τα Άγρια ζώα μπαίνουν σε Τάξη» – ΑΡΚΤΟΥΡΟΣ και Παιδικές Βιβλιοθήκες, «Ας παίξουμε με τις αφίσες – Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Παιδικού Βιβλίου» – Πολύδρομο και Κύκλος Ελληνικού Παιδικού Βιβλίου – IBBY). Ως εκπαιδεύτρια και εμψυχώτρια ομάδας έχει συμμετάσχει σε εκπαιδευτικά προγράμματα για σχολεία με θέμα τον ρατσισμό, τα δικαιώματα του παιδιού, τον εθελοντισμό (Θεσσαλονίκη – Ευρωπαϊκή Πρωτεύουσα Νεολαίας 2014, Γενική Γραμματεία Νέας Γενιάς, Αντιδημαρχία Νεότητας, Αθλητισμού και Εθελοντών του Δήμου Θεσσαλονίκης). Έχει υλοποιήσει εργαστήρια με θέμα το βιβλίο (Παιδική Γωνιά – Διεθνής Έκθεση Βιβλίου, «Μ’ ένα βιβλίο ταξιδεύω» – Σχεδία στην Πόλη). Επίσης, έχει συμμετάσχει σε ερευνητικά προγράμματα για τον κοινωνικό αποκλεισμό, την πολύπολιτισμικότητα και τις μειονότητες και, πρόσφατα, για τις αναγνωστικές συνήθειες των εφήβων.


----------

